# just wish i could move forward



## hadenoughofyourexnkids (Nov 18, 2011)

12 years is a long time to be with someone and be faithfully with someone. ive never kissed another, i get nervous and anxious to the thought of being with another sexually. all in time. iguess that just the reality its over between us. long time coming.


----------

